# Construccion de antenas WI-FI de alta ganancia.



## tiago (Nov 15, 2009)

Publicación bastante util sobre la contrucción de antenas WI-FI para largo alcance.Como he visto que hay gente que tiene inquietudes al respecto, aquí lo teneis para echarle una ojeada.

Saludos.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gracias por su aporte, me es muy útil y esta muy bien la información.


----------



## Meta (Nov 17, 2009)

Mira qu ehoy tengo un examen sobre este tema. Haré una antena casera que llegue a km los datos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2009)

Pues hale, se trata mas de ser mañoso que de poseer conocimientos, un poco de hojalata, una varilla de cobre y poco cable.
Hay que tener en cuenta que todo esto se consigue solo con la señal que entrega la tarjeta wi-fi del PC o el stick usb.
Uno de los experimentos mas rapidos y resultones consiste en colocar uno de estos sticks wi-fi usb en el lugar del iluminador de una parabolica,si se acierta bien la posicion los resultados son espectaculares,con otra parabolica situada a unos cientos de metros,incluso a dos o tres kilometros.
Eso si,hay que hilar muyyyyyy fino con las orientaciones, por eso es mejor primero probar con unas decenas de metros y poco a poco ir alejandose, je,je.


----------



## Meta (Nov 17, 2009)

Se consigue con un medidor de campo. Soy Teleco, ejjejeje


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2009)

Bueno, pero aunque tengas un medidor de campo orientarlas suigue teniendo el inconveniente de que hay que hilar muyyyyyyy fino.Por supuesto si no tienes algo que te chive la señal,no comienzes un proyecto así
El medidor no te las pone en linea jia,jia.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Nov 17, 2009)

Precisamente el medidor de campo es para eso, medir con precisión la señal exacta. DE ahí vale su elevado precio.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 2, 2010)

muy buen aporte


----------



## celica (Abr 3, 2010)

mucha gracias muy buena info !!!!!!!
yo fabrico antena de bocina que me da mucha felicidad ...
la wifi rafale ....


----------



## makinetti (Abr 22, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Hola,merodeando por ahí he encontrado esta publicación bastante util sobre la contrucción de antenas WI-FI para largo alcance.Como he visto que hay gente que tiene inquietudes al respecto,aqui lo teneis para echarle una ojeada.
> 
> Saludos




Gracias muchacho


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2011)

un poco viejo el post,pero dejo mi agradecimiento,justo  andaba buscando esa info


----------



## luisblanc94 (Oct 4, 2011)

El .pdf me pide pass, cual es?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 4, 2011)

no me pidio pass a mi
PD: 
  lo descarge para probar y lo habrio lo mas bien ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## luisblanc94 (Oct 4, 2011)

si fue un erro mio, disculpen las molestias


----------



## DavidMJ (Oct 5, 2011)

Muy buen manual! que pasada de antenas wifi! impresionante su alcance!!


----------



## ZPDZ (Jul 1, 2014)

Al conectar una antena casera omnidireccional, ¿se continua con la misma alimentación de electricidad por parte del router o se debe agregar una suplementaria?, me asalta la duda, por que pienso que al colocar la antena esta se alimenta del router, pero si la antena es mas grande, ¿este se calienta mas?, ¿existe posibilidad de daño al equipo?, o si este no posee la potencia necesaria ¿utiliza el total de la capacidad de la antena?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

No cambia la alimentación , solo mejora el rendimiento, no la potencia transmitida.

Saludos !


----------

